# California No-Drill Front License Plate Alternative



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

How many California residents would be interested in a state-approved no-drill front plate solution?

The proposed solution would be about *half the size* of a state issued metal front plate - vinyl adhesive **and** state approved.

If you would be interested, how much would you be prepared to pay for:

a. the initial setup (which included the production, verification by DMV of entitlement to use the plate, mailing of no-drill plate to you).
b. the annual renewal of the no-drill entitlement

Cheers


----------



## Woody (Apr 21, 2002)

$100 for initial and $50 renewal 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## MoparJim (Dec 3, 2014)

I wouldn't be interested in paying any more for my registration than I am already paying. I do need to get my front plate installed, but I've got everything to do it except the original screws.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

If I ever get a ticket - knock on wood - for not having a front plate (I haven't had a front plate on my daily drivers for over 30 of my driving years), then I'll buy a mount that bolts in the tow hook hole.


----------



## jaysabree (Oct 6, 2017)

I tried this on my car but im not sure if California is much different than Ontario http://customlicenseplates.us/


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

seen that, some ray it looks a bit ricy
but 5exy as fcuk



mark_m5 said:


> then I'll buy a mount that bolts in the tow hook hole.


----------

